# Huge Britax carseat sale!



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Some of the best prices I've ever seen!

Roundabout- $140

Diplomat- $190

Marathon- $200

Parkway- $40 And another- $70. And another- $70.

Monarch- $110

Companion- $130

Regent- $170(!!!!)

And now I'm torn between another Regent (which we LOVE) for ds or the Nautilus. Dang. I'm torn.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm ordering 2 Parkways. Thanks


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Yowch, shipping was 21 dollars









Still, 2 Parkways for 100 bucks = Niiiiice


----------



## Code Name Mama (Oct 5, 2007)

wow!! which one is best??


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

I was sooo tempted on that first Parkway to order it and put it away. But then I realized I wouldn't need it for another 4-5 YEARS. LOL! (DS is in a Regent right now and a Marathon. Quickly outgrowing Marathon so probably will move to Nautilus. But, at 4 1/4, he's such a tiny thing- only 35 pounds, that I can't justify buying the booster just because it's a great deal







).


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

My problem is that I'm constantly giving away seats









DS will be ready for a booster in another year and a half or so, and though this will significantly shorten their shelf life, I'm glad to have them, they are such a good fit for smaller kids and great for three acrosses.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dionnakay* 
wow!! which one is best??

Depends on what/who you want it for







If it's for Kieran, I would say Marathon. I bought ds a Marathon when he was a few months old and he's still using it (at 4 1/2, though now it's just his spare seat). We LOVE it! Great installation, very easy, straps never twist, rearface to 35lbs, forward face to 65lbs (but my ds will outgrow by height long before weight). Overall, I'm very pleased with my Marathon


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
Yowch, shipping was 21 dollars









Still, 2 Parkways for 100 bucks = Niiiiice









Think of it as a B1G1 free sale


----------



## Code Name Mama (Oct 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StephandOwen* 
Depends on what/who you want it for







If it's for Kieran, I would say Marathon. I bought ds a Marathon when he was a few months old and he's still using it (at 4 1/2, though now it's just his spare seat). We LOVE it! Great installation, very easy, straps never twist, rearface to 35lbs, forward face to 65lbs (but my ds will outgrow by height long before weight). Overall, I'm very pleased with my Marathon









It is for Kieran







Thanks for the advice, we're getting the Marathon!


----------



## tatermom (Jun 11, 2005)

Just wanted to let you all know about another sale:

If you buy 2 Britax's (any model) from Amazon, and type in BRITAX20 as a promotional code, you get 20% off each one... combine that with Amazon's free shipping and it's a really great deal! We just got a Marathon for DS2 and a Regent for DS1 in matching patterns-- for $385 total!!


----------



## Code Name Mama (Oct 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tatermom* 
Just wanted to let you all know about another sale:

If you buy 2 Britax's (any model), and type in BRITAX20 as a promotional code, you get 20% off each one... combine that with free shipping and it's a really great deal! We just got a Marathon for DS2 and a Regent for DS1 in matching patterns-- for $385 total!!









Your code is good for the 20% AND the free shipping? Is that on the same site?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tatermom* 
Just wanted to let you all know about another sale:

If you buy 2 Britax's (any model), and type in BRITAX20 as a promotional code, you get 20% off each one... combine that with free shipping and it's a really great deal! We just got a Marathon for DS2 and a Regent for DS1 in matching patterns-- for $385 total!!









Same site? Or somewhere different?

-Angela


----------



## tatermom (Jun 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dionnakay* 
Your code is good for the 20% AND the free shipping? Is that on the same site?

nak

duh- forgot to say it's on Amazon-- sorry! Free shipping is amazon's regular super saver shipping-- just order from them directly. hth

Update:
I think the seats you choose on Amazon have to say: "Ships from and sold by Amazon.com" rather than from one of their other sellers (like "Babyage") . Looks like Amazon only has a few fabric choices and a few models left right now.


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

Some of the prices went up or are out of stock now! Darn!


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Too bad they don't have the Boulevard on sale, I'd totally get one for our newbie to use in three months or so!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

babylove.com has some on sale as well--the Regent in a ugly color was $169

eta: duh, thats what was in the OP.


----------



## tonimk19 (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 
Too bad they don't have the Boulevard on sale, I'd totally get one for our newbie to use in three months or so!

I just used the 20% off code and order 2 Britax Blvds for $407.99! That's saving $100 on each seat! We needed 2 anyway for each car. It's totally worth it if you are planning on buying 2. You don't have to get 2 of the same model or style. I got my girlie one and dh got the black seat.


----------



## tinasquirrel (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks for the Amazon code. Hmm...I could get a Monarch for $110 with free shipping. We don't really need it yet, but will probably in the next few months. DS is almost six and in a Regent, but younger DS is in a Marathon and will soon outgrow it, and I'm going to move him to the Regent and get almost 6yo DS a booster.

I was considering the Monarch or the new SK Monterey. Maybe I need to do some research since the price on the Monarch is so good right now.


----------



## pcasylum (May 29, 2006)

I bought both my Boulevards and my Parkway from Albeebaby, and was very pleased. I recently heard about the sale on Britax at Babylove, and went there to order another Parkway since it's time to move my older son into a booster. (Which will free up his Boulevard for the baby on the way! Yay!!)

Let me just tell you: do NOT shop at Babylove. They had the Britax Parkway Sapphire on clearance for 39.99, so of course I jumped on it. I was a little alarmed that the other Parkways were clearanced for 59.99, so it almost seemed like a typo, but I hoped for it anyhow. (And made the mistake of showing my son the picture of his new seat!) I used my credit card, and got an email within an hour confirming my order.

Over 24 hours later I got a bogus email from the company stating my credit card's street address did not match the address I gave them. I was - at first - willing to give them the benefit of the doubt, so I doublechecked the attached order summary. Nope, nothing wrong, it all matched. In fact, I had used that card 3 other times that day alone. Since they had cancelled my order, I went to the website to try and order it again. This Parkway had gone back up to 99.99. Hmmm ....

I tried to call but was told their "internet person wasn't in that day." I sent an email challenging what they had told me in their email, since I knew they were lying. They emailed me back and I got a new story. This time the 3 digit code from the back of my card had been wrong. Well, seeing as I was looking at the card when I placed my order and I remember doublechecking the number (since I know it is important), nope, that's not true either. But since I was upset, they offered me a chance to order their remaining Parkways (not the Sapphire, which had since "sold out") at 59.99. Hmmmm ..... wasn't 59.99 the price of *all* the other clearance Parkways to begin with?

I'm going to go with my gut feeling that 39.99 was a typo all along, but they tried to sell me a line of hooey instead of just telling the *truth.*

SOOO, I emailed back and said thanks but no thanks, I'll gladly pay a little more to not give you my money!! I found another Parkway for 79.99 and free shipping. Since Babylove charges shipping it ended up only being 7.00 more than Babylove would have been. I went to infant-car-seats.com. I would have ordered again from albeebaby but the fabrics weren't what I was looking for.

To answer the question, yes, I have ordered many carsears online and usually it's fine. But don't order from Babylove.com!!


----------



## pcasylum (May 29, 2006)

(My above post was copied from another thread because it applied here, lol!)


----------

